# 554-Bad DNS PTR resource record



## Huflatisch (4. Sep. 2017)

Halllo
Ich habe nach
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...l-pureftpd-bind-postfix-doveot-and-ispconfig/
installiert

Doch leider kann ich keine email an gmx und web.de versenden.



> ... Nemesis ESMTP Service not available 554-No SMTP service 554-Bad DNS PTR resource record ...


wie kann ich postfix einstellen das je nach der Benutzer-Domain auch diese Absender genutzt werden.


----------



## florian030 (5. Sep. 2017)

Du musst einen geeigneten MX-Record setzen und den PTR zur IP (das geht idR beim Hoster Deines Servers) richtig setzen. Schau mal hier: https://blog.schaal-24.de/mail/emails-richtig-versenden/


----------



## Huflatisch (5. Sep. 2017)

versteh ich nicht ....
Es würde dann ja auch nur eine Domain korrekt angezeigt. Nämlich nur die wo ich den Reverse eingetragen habe


> luna245:~# dig +short domain01.de
> 65.25.100.257
> luna245:~# dig +short -x 65.25.100.257
> domain01.de.


und hier stimmts nicht mehr


> luna245:~# dig +short domain02.de
> 65.25.100.257
> luna245:~# dig +short -x 65.25.100.257
> domain01.de.


Dann habe ich noch einen anderen Server. Dort habe ich die Reverse auch nicht geändert. Die emails funktionieren !


----------



## Huflatisch (5. Sep. 2017)

Diese Lösung hat auch gleich das Problen mit gelöst ... ohne den Reverse anzupassen
https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/threads/emails-funktionieren-nicht-korrekt.10783/

Danke

cu HU


----------



## HSorgYves (5. Sep. 2017)

E-Mails wo keinen sauberen Reverse Pointer haben erhalten bei mir schon Punkte bzgl. SPAM...


----------



## nowayback (5. Sep. 2017)

Zitat von HSorgYves:


> E-Mails wo keinen sauberen Reverse Pointer haben erhalten bei mir schon Punkte bzgl. SPAM...


Werden bei mir komplett abgelehnt


----------



## Huflatisch (6. Sep. 2017)

Hallo
Ging doch nicht korrekt. Habe den reverse doch noch geändert ...


----------

